# tri tren



## stanley (Oct 22, 2017)

high any one used a tri tren.Trenbolone Acetate 60mg/ml
Trenbolone Enanthate 50mg/ml
Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbanoate 40mg/ml
thinking of having a blast wondering if any other person has used and what there thoughts were, cheers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't see the point in it..Your best bet is to pin it mwf


----------



## stanley (Oct 22, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I don't see the point in it..Your best bet is to pin it mwf


was just going to add to my sw pin with my test. trying to find someone who has had a blast


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 22, 2017)

Tren is tren man no matter what ester .. All that blend will do is make u pin more often .. best to get E or ace


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 22, 2017)

Could be fun.  Id Pin three times a week at a lower dose and enjoy it for 10 weeks or so for a little extra something something.


----------



## stanley (Oct 22, 2017)

looking forward to have a blast ,but I will just pin sunday and wed with my test.and use a mil and a half of the tri  tren each pin .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 22, 2017)

That's why your blend sucks


----------



## stanley (Oct 22, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> That's why your blend sucks


if you got no proper input to the discussion shut the f,,, up,,, muppet . if you haven't used it why give a bollick responce


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 22, 2017)

stanley said:


> if you got no proper input to the discussion shut the f,,, up,,, muppet . if you haven't used it why give a bollick responce



Freedom of speech


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 22, 2017)

Anyways Tren Hex is nothing special, just a markup for tren E.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 22, 2017)

stanley said:


> if you got no proper input to the discussion shut the f,,, up,,, muppet . if you haven't used it why give a bollick responce


i love the word bollicks


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 22, 2017)

Damn man, everybody fiesty lately.  Have a pumpkin spice latte and relax...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 23, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Damn man, everybody fiesty lately.  Have a pumpkin spice latte and relax...



Seriously. This place is turning into a shit hole. Can't even have simple discussions anymore.  It's sad and annoying.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 23, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Damn man, everybody fiesty lately.  Have a pumpkin spice latte and relax...



I noticed that as well. bunch of negativity flying around here lately wtf


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Damn man, everybody fiesty lately.  Have a pumpkin spice latte and relax...



Is this a roundabout way to undermine my abs? I got my eye one you BRICKS!

https://www.starbucks.com/menu/drinks/espresso/pumpkin-spice-latte

For the record; not a fan of any blend.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 23, 2017)

When I'm sad i sing myself a song that goes;
Well who stole a cookie from the cookie jar...Welllll i stole stole a cookie from the cookie jar

But than i get annoyed cuz i realize i actually have no jar of cookies to steal from....


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 23, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> When I'm sad i sing myself a song that goes;
> Well who stole a cookie from the cookie jar...Welllll i stole stole a cookie from the cookie jar
> 
> But than i get annoyed cuz i realize i actually have no jar of cookies to steal from....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 23, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I noticed that as well. bunch of negativity flying around here lately wtf



Trump effect


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 23, 2017)

Op , just get some Tren E and add that to your test if you only gonna pin twice a week.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 23, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Damn man, everybody fiesty lately.  Have a pumpkin spice latte and relax...



You buying Daddy?


----------



## Husky1 (Oct 23, 2017)

stanley said:


> looking forward to have a blast ,but I will just pin sunday and wed with my test.and use a mil and a half of the tri  tren each pin .



in the beginning you should really pin 3 times per week to keep your blood levels steady. The Acetate in this blend needs frequent injections. You won't be utilizing the full potential of the blend twice a week.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't care for blends personally as I like to tinker with ratios - one hormone to the other - but sure if ye already have this stuff in hand no harm in giving it a go for a few weeks like Ecks mentioned.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 23, 2017)

I would Pin mWF like bundy said.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 24, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> You buying Daddy?



If the day comes that I meet you an you would like a pumpkin spice latte I will gladly buy one for you.  Just don't ask for Uggs and an Ipad....


----------



## stanley (Oct 28, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I don't see the point in it..Your best bet is to pin it mwf


cheers that's what ill do .ill just ad a extra day  for the tri ten. cheers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## stanley (Oct 29, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


>


made me laugh,happydays


----------

